# ACS form - "Country of residence" help



## Aksi (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi All,

In ACS application form, what is the "country of residence"?
I'm from India and currently working in Australia for the last 1year.


Regards,
-Aksi


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2013)

Not really hard. Where do you currently reside? It does not ask where you are from, country of birth or citizenship.


----------



## Aksi (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks Shel. I was a bit confused. I will enter it as Australia.


----------

